# Random Car Stuff Thread



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Figured i'd start a new car-stuff thread instead of continuing to jack Madd Bichir's photo thread.

i blew my front O2 sensor friday night.  looking up the specs, the sensor's life expectancy is 100,000 miles. they weren't kidding, mine kicked the bucket at 100,353.

Dealer price is $212.18. available online for approx $150 + shipping. not cool.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 350z did you that?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

ive replace so many O2's in my life its rediculous... just bold a new one in and go on your way...

-me


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> I have a 350z did you that?


what?


predator said:


> ive replace so many O2's in my life its rediculous... just bold a new one in and go on your way...
> 
> -me


yeah. should get here wednesday.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL I just like bragging about my car gil.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Mine's going down the road soon. Heater core went in January (and it's getting cold again and I still haven't fixed it) Reverse lights don't work. It burns oil......and I'm tired of it. Starting to look for something different now, and I think I just might get a truck instead.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

What is this for an why do you need it? Not a troll, FYI.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was just offered a super deal on a most amazing vehicle.but i just don't see any logic in owning it.a 2002 bently gt continental...$38,000...i could buy it as my friend will personally finance it without interest.but i just cannot justify driving a vehicle that get less than 12 miles per gallon when gas is so expensive..besides;i have better use for a minivan.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

A continental for $38 000! holy crap i'd trade my 350z for that car in a sec.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lohachata said:


> i was just offered a super deal on a most amazing vehicle.but i just don't see any logic in owning it.a 2002 bently gt continental...$38,000...i could buy it as my friend will personally finance it without interest.but i just cannot justify driving a vehicle that get less than 12 miles per gallon when gas is so expensive..besides;i have better use for a minivan.





Blue Cray said:


> A continental for $38 000! holy crap i'd trade my 350z for that car in a sec.


ballers.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o2 sensor, how'd you know it went? car engine light come on or something? I have had my car for 1.5 yrs now, bought brand new. Am at 50k miles, so imagine next year sometime will need the upgrade.

Just for them to install the ipod single cable, they wanted $250 just for a simple wire!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah. got a CEL friday night, and borrowed my friend's OBDII scanner. Autozone also pulls codes for free.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm, here's question for ya.

Winter tires/summer tires.

If one would to get two sets of tires, one specifically for winter and another for only summer/spring/fall. Do believe the winter tires would last longer then the summer ones?

My thinking was yes they would, they dont normally hit direct pavement as much, thus forth not eating away at the tire as much right? Versus summer months the heat wears down the tire and hot roads and burning out, which is harder then hell to do with snow/ice.

So is it worth it to own two sets?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i have had dedicated winter and "summer" tyres for 6 years. can't imagine doing otherwise.

winter tyres seem typically last much longer than summer tyres. for me, it's a matter of me not driving as hard comapred to putting the car through its paces when the weather is good. winter tyres are on my car from approx nov - april.

my last set of nokian hakkas 1s lasted me 5 years until i took a nail into the sidewall. and since subarus are picky about tyres due to the AWD system (max circumference diff between all 4 should not exceed 1/2"), i sold the remainign 3 cheap to someone with FWD and bought a set of used bridgestone blizzaks. for this year, i have a set of hankooks (don't remember what model) that i bought cheap off a friend who was selling just about everything since he was moving back home to hong kong.


winter tyres that are very popular amongst the subaru crowd locally are:
nokian hakkapeliitta
dunlop winterforce
bridgestone blizzak


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

lohachata said:


> i was just offered a super deal on a most amazing vehicle.but i just don't see any logic in owning it.a 2002 bently gt continental...$38,000...i could buy it as my friend will personally finance it without interest.but i just cannot justify driving a vehicle that get less than 12 miles per gallon when gas is so expensive..besides;i have better use for a minivan.



i can understand where your comming from... I mean who would ever want to make $150k in a coupe of days buy selling a car like that?

-me


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

i want a big f350 lifted with with some toyo m/t's now that would be sexy


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Driven a Bentley Continental. This guy bought it brand new and drove it for a month traded it in for an Audi R8.  Fun cars to drive but it handles kinda funny.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I own too many vehicles and they all have problems =/


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i just put this on. one on each mirror. i wonder what comments/strange looks i'll receive.










that black mark on the lower left corner is not a scuff or peeling paint. it's actually bird poop.


----------



## man bear pig (Oct 14, 2008)

random pics of my cars


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Marty
Winter and summer tire wear depends on alot of variables. But one of them is the fact that GOOD winter tires will be made of a softer rubber compound, which gives better traction on ice, but will wear out faster. I do, however, consider myself somewhat an expert on tires. Given the fact that I've been paid to wear them out for over 34 years. lol IMO the best winter tire out there now is the Cooper Discoverer M+S. Big truck tires are another matter, of course.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lookie what i did last weekend? 



















now i'll feel a little better about running rally crosses and road rallies.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

what car is that on?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

a 2002 wrx


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Is that 1/4" aluminum? I need something similar on my A4.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

just a standard wrx?

i did something like that to my old SCCA ride. lol. mkII jetta


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah. with some bolt-on upgrades.

ran in SM last year.


----------



## ArrizX (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is my rig










Here is a wheelin vid. A little to much mud to steep that tday.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

im goin to a big car show this weekend  
Will post pics when I get back!!! OK!? 

Hopin' to see lamborghinis and all that good stuff....


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

I going full-out rice here. 

what you see is no-**************** gutter guard from Home Depot. Approx $3 for a 3'-long section.

I'm just sick and tired of pulling leaves, ciggie butts, a flattened soda can out from in there and scrapping my hands and arms up in the process.


----------

